# Best and Free PHP/MYSQL subdomain Web Hosting



## - Snake - (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi guys!

Do ya want a website that supports PHP / MYSQL with a subdomain of your
choice..... Then check out Easyhost4all

It is a new webhosting site(though they arew not new to webhosting industry), So, you people should not have any problem in getting a
subdomain of your choice and yes take a look at what they have in
store for you....


Follows a list of features you get in free hosting package from easyhost4all.info:

1. Disk space: 50 MB
2. Bandwidth: 1 GB
3. FTP accounts: 10
4. Email Accounts: 50
5. MYSQL databases: 10
6. Subdomains: 30
7. Your own cgi-bin
8. Frontpage extension
9. Addon Cgi Scripts
10. Interchange Shopping Cart
11. Agora Shopping Cart
12. PHPBB2
13. Entropy Banner
14. Entropy Search
15. Java Countdown
16. Java Clock
17. Counter
18. Advanced Guestbook
19. Simple Guestbook
20. Random Html Generator
21. Simple Cgi Wrapper
22. PhpMyAdmin
23. Email Account Manager
24. Webmail
25. Default Address Manager
26. Email Filtering Manager
27. Forwader Manager
28. Ability to Trace an email address
29. Spamassassin
30. Ftp Account Manager
31. Ftp Settings
32. Backup Manager
33. Webprotect
34. Password Change
35. Customer Error Pages
36. Mime Types Manager
37. Apache Handlers Manager
38. Hotlink Protection
39. Redirect Manager
40. Frontpage
41. Search Engine Submit Tool
42. Ip Deny Manager
43. Subdomain Manager
44. Subdomain Stats
45. Awstats Stats
46. Last Visitors Stats
47. Bandwidth Stats
48. Error Log
49. Raw Access Logs
50. Email Scripts (cgiemail,formmail)
51. File Manager
52. Disk Usage Viewer
53. Fantastico
54. Index Manager
55. Change Language
56. Email Domain Forwarding
57. Support System Submission
58. Image Manager
59. Box Trapper Spam Trap
60. Leech Protect
61. Stats Selector 


So, Hurry and get a subdomain of your choice


----------



## sunnydiv (Mar 27, 2005)

yes even if free, i belive it still is spamming


----------



## - Snake - (Mar 27, 2005)

sunnydiv said:
			
		

> yes even if free, i belive it still is spamming



No it is not..... Check out website for details......

I am using this hosting website and having no problems so far at all......

By the way what made you think that?


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Mar 27, 2005)

coz of this.. *whois.sc/easyhost4all.info

tiz urs..


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 27, 2005)

Hmm, it doesn't look like easyhost4all is Snake's. I believe he is just using their hosting services and assume he wants others to know. As long as he is not marketing anything, its OK, I guess. Someone may find this info useful. Plus, I checked both Snake's and the hosting site, as well as the WHOIS. It all appears to be OK, and I dont think he's spamming or marketing. If anyone feels otherwise, please let the moderators know. I will just move it to the QnA section for now, since it definitely qualifies as an answer.


----------



## tuXian (Mar 27, 2005)

hey u need to but their banners on every hosted page, I dont find it that attractive after reading that!


----------



## BONZI (Mar 27, 2005)

Guyz even if it is his whats the problem. Lot of ppl need that. There are several threads asking for free hosting. If someone from among us can give that then whats the problem?? If it is useless of fake delete it.


----------



## - Snake - (Mar 27, 2005)

I am not the owner of easyhost, just wanted to share something with you people so that you get benefited


----------



## valtea (Mar 27, 2005)

nice link thanks


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Mar 27, 2005)

enoonmai said:
			
		

> Hmm, it doesn't look like easyhost4all is Snake's. I believe he is just using their hosting services and assume he wants others to know. As long as he is not marketing anything, its OK, I guess. Someone may find this info useful. Plus, I checked both Snake's and the hosting site, as well as the WHOIS. It all appears to be OK, and I dont think he's spamming or marketing. If anyone feels otherwise, please let the moderators know. I will just move it to the QnA section for now, since it definitely qualifies as an answer.



tis bcos of dis:

*thinkdigit.com/forum/search.php?search_author=-+Snake+-

plus, he's da global mod there..  :roll:


----------



## - Snake - (May 20, 2005)

SmoothCriminal said:
			
		

> enoonmai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what do you want to tell i can't understand...
I am mod there but the site is not mine... it's of some body else.... I am just a part time visitor there


----------

